# ACCESS: Berechnung?



## DoedGrv (7. Februar 2002)

Hi!
Ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit dem Rechnen in MS-Access. 

Ich erstelle grade ein Datenbank (was auch sonst?!?!) in Access und die sieht zur Zeit ca. so aus:

Tabellen:
 - Eine Tabelle mit Personen und deren Anschrift etc...und einem Feld "Stunden Total". Dieses Feld ist der Knackpunkt.
 - Eine Tabelle, in der alle Veranstaltungen nach laufender Nummer Sortiert sind und eigentlich nur das Datum der Veranstaltung enthalten.
 - Die dritte und letzte Tabelle Bekommt ihre Daten aus den anderen beiden, sie soll die Anwesenheit von ´Personen´ an bestimmten ´Veranstaltungen´ aufnehmen. Und auch die Anzahl der Stunden, die eine Person anwesend war.

Formulare:
 -Bisher gibt es nur ein Formular, das die Angaben einer ´Person´ (Anschrift, Telefonnummer,...) anzeigt und ein Unterformular enthält, das die Anwesenheit bei Veranstaltungen enthält. Hier trage ich das Datum einer Veranstaltung ein, und die Zeit, die eine Person anwesend war.

So, nun zum eigentlichen Problem; Ich möchte gern die Stunden (aus dem Unterformular[aus der Tabelle ´Anwesenheit´]), die eine Person anwesend war zusammenrechnen und in dem Feld ´Stunden Total´ (aus dem Hauptformular [aus der Tabelle ´Personen´]) eintragen. 
Ich hoffe, ich konnte die Aufgabenstellung einigermassen deutlich machen.

Ich weiß zwar, wie ich innerhalb einer Tabelle mit den Feldern aus der Tabelle rechnen kann. (z.B. den Anteil der Mehrwertsteuer eines Preises...). Aber wie kann ich denn Tabellenübergreifend rechnen. Und vorallem darf ja auch nicht einfach jeder Stundeneintrag summiert werden, sondern immer nur die, die zu einer Person gehören.

Ich denke mal, ich müsste da zu VBA greifen. Ich bin zwar kein Anfänger im Programmieren (kenne mich also mit Ablaufsteuerung und Entscheidungsstruckturen aus), aber mit VBA habe ich bisher keine Erfahrungen gesammelt und bin leider auch noch nicht so richtig fündig geworden (Ja, ich habe hier die Suche-Funktion benutzt bevor ich poste!   ).
Ich vermute mal, dass ich irgend eine Art von Array oder ähnlichem (die Tabelle ´Anwesenheit´) durchlaufen müsste und die Einträge, bei denen die Person übereinstimmt dann addiere und letzlich im Feld ´Stunden Total´ in der Personen-Tabelle eintrage. (oder bin ich da auch schon auf dem Holzweg?)

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Es ist sehr wichtig für mich da eine Lösung zu bekommen oder zu finden!

Falls ich mein Problem nicht hinreichend beschrieben haben sollte, kann ich gern nähre Auskünfte geben, und bin auch sonst für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Schon mal im Voraus : DD AA NN KK EE!!!


----------



## Flame (7. Februar 2002)

hmm,

Hallo erstmal.

Aus Deiner Beschreibung werde ich so schnell nicht schlau, da DB`s imma so ne Sache sind. Ich schätze mal, man müsste das mal nachbauen oder Du schickst mir mal die DB.
Kannst ja fiktive Datensätze einsetzen.

Ansonsten stelle ich mir das mal so vor. Tabellenübergreifend habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Oder zumindest errinere ich mich jetzt nicht dran. 

Aber warum machst keine 3 Tabelle, wo einzelne Daten aus anderen Tables zusammengefasst werden?

Zu deiner Tabelle mit Adressen, Personen etc. Du hast die sicher nicht alle in einer oder? Wenn ja, empfehle ich Dir nochmal das mit der 3. Normalform durchzugehen. *g*

Also. Ich bin auch per e-mail zu erreichen.

cya :FLAmE:


----------



## DoedGrv (7. Februar 2002)

*Danke schon mal*

Hi, danke schon mal für die schnelle Reaktion.

Ich werde dir die Datei mal per EMail senden, wenn sich Freenet.de wieder in der Lage sieht mir meine EMails anzuzeigen...ich hatte mir die Datei erst Gestern nach Hause gesendet und konnte sie bisher noch  nicht downloaden...

Sobald ich´s geschaftt habe meld ich mich bei dir...


----------

